# Best Place to Purchase Steam Arm



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I have upgraditus, and next on my list is an upgrade to the Rancilio steam arm.

I know that lots of people buy from Happy Donkey on this forum, but the steam arm is £10 more expensive than a seller eBay. Is there any difference between these two?

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hdr0001.html

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rancilio-Silvia-Steam-Wand-V1-V2-or-Gaggia-Classic-Steam-Tube-Conversion-Kit-/321070600875?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item4ac14c92ab

Thanks


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

No difference. Get whichever one is cheaper.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## MiG (Jul 11, 2012)

I got mine here:

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/419/rancilio-frothing-arm-2008-version-fits-gaggia-classic

Very happy with the service and the product


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

I got my steam arm from myespresso in the end, it was delivered quickly and I fitted it straight away (I was surprised how easy it was).

However I'm still struggling with my microfoam, I haven't quite got the knack yet. It looks like microfoam but it just sat on top of the hot milk rather than mixed throughout the whole pitcher. I think that I might not be getting the whirlpool quite right.

A video of someone steaming well on a classic would be helpful but I couldn't find any on youTube.

Hopefully it will come with time and practice


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

Ricriley said:


> However I'm still struggling with my microfoam, I haven't quite got the knack yet. It looks like microfoam but it just sat on top of the hot milk rather than mixed throughout the whole pitcher. I think that I might not be getting the whirlpool quite right.


Ditto. I could get very good microfoam with the stock wand, but the pressure never seemed to hold up long enough for much quantity to be made - since the upgrade I often end up with hot milk and froth, the Silvia wand is far less forgiving on technique IMO, though it will do larger quantities.


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ricriley said:


> I got my steam arm from myespresso in the end, it was delivered quickly and I fitted it straight away (I was surprised how easy it was).
> 
> However I'm still struggling with my microfoam, I haven't quite got the knack yet. It looks like microfoam but it just sat on top of the hot milk rather than mixed throughout the whole pitcher. I think that I might not be getting the whirlpool quite right.
> 
> ...


i got mine from there as well. Perfectly suitable for purpose.

on the issue of micro foam , this is what I do: not too much milk, put the wand in the container and hold the container at an angle with the wand just at the surface. Turn of the steam value so that it is fully open and make sure the bulb of the wand is poking above the surface but still at an angle. If you get a high pitched sound pull the wand out slightly while maintaining the angle (at least 20 degrees off the vertical). You want to get somewhere between a rasping noise like cutting paper and a slight bubbling noise. Keep the wand on the surface but slightly proud of it. The angle should start the wirl pool circulation. Try to maintain that balance point as you work toward and reach the required temperature. Then turn off the valve, remove the milk, tap it a few times and swirl it. It should have a slight gloss and not much in the way of added foam on top.


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

series530 said:


> i got mine from there as well. Perfectly suitable for purpose.
> 
> on the issue of micro foam , this is what I do: not too much milk, put the wand in the container and hold the container at an angle with the wand just at the surface. Turn of the steam value so that it is fully open and make sure the bulb of the wand is poking above the surface but still at an angle. If you get a high pitched sound pull the wand out slightly while maintaining the angle (at least 20 degrees off the vertical). You want to get somewhere between a rasping noise like cutting paper and a slight bubbling noise. Keep the wand on the surface but slightly proud of it. The angle should start the wirl pool circulation. Try to maintain that balance point as you work toward and reach the required temperature. Then turn off the valve, remove the milk, tap it a few times and swirl it. It should have a slight gloss and not much in the way of added foam on top.


Cheers series530. Just a few questions, if you don't mind.

I have a thermometer and have read a few guides that say you should sink the wand at 100 degrees f. Do you not need to do this?

What's your cut off temperature or do you do it by touch?

How much should the milk expand, double?

I assume this is for latte milk? Do you do it differently for a cappuccino?

Thanks!


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

I used to use a thermometer until Glenn provided me with Temptag. You can buy them through the forum. They are a brilliant bit of kit. Just stick one near the base of the container and put the thermometer in the cupboard.

With the fluff generator that came with the Gaggia the fluff was like a fog machine on Top of the Pops. With the wand I find it acceptable to increase the milk volume by thirty to fifty percent.

Most of our drinks are Cappuccino. I used to think that this drink required fluff. It really doesn't. A decent micro foam does wonders on its own.

my suggestions are directed toward cappuccino rather than pure latte.


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Think I got mine from myespresso too. V happy with it. As for the video, one from another forum member, chimpsinties really helped me. I've tried copying a previous post where I'd linked it so I hope this works!...

EDIT- it didn't! I'll try again in a bit.


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Here's the link...






It was the 'paper tearing' sound that's most useful.


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

I steamed some milk this morning and it was far better than my previous attempts. This time I made sure that I got a good whirlpool going, which wasn't easy since the steam wand doesn't sit at a great angle.

I also noticed that you have to keep swirling the pitcher once finished to keep the microfoam mixed throughout.

I assume if you let the foam sit for a minute or two it would separate again? This might be of benefit to a cappuccinos, since you could then spoon the foam from the top.


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

Good, definitely getting there!

One of the tricks is to fold the milk over at the same time as whirl pooling it: if you get the nozzle at about the right height but the container still angled the majority of the milk will mix by whirl pool effect (due to the jet of steam) while the top will be drawn into the steam wand (by virtue of the top layer being drawn toward the aerators in the nozzle) and mixed by way of a cyclical rotation. If you can do that while maintaining the paper ripping sound you are about there... well that's what works for me, anyway!

Best to not let the milk sit. Tap it gently on the worktop a few times to get the big bubbles out and then swirl it around a few times to mix things.

If you pour the milk from a height of six inches or so you tend to get just the milk if you are careful. The lower the height if the pour the more you are likely to get the glossy foam


----------

